# My poor Chloe after...



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

her shave for all the hot spots she has, she is doing a little better today


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my! Poor girl!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Poor Baby!!! I'm glad she is feeling better today though!


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

aw, poor girl


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh poor Chloe,I am pleased to hear she is doing a bit better that looks so sore, sending hugs from Honey and Jade.
I thankfully have never had to deal with hot spots so sorry for my ignorance but what causes them is it anything to do with climate?


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh poor baby,
Hope mom give her lots of love and treats.
Hope those darn hot spots go away fast.
Karen


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

oh my, poor girl!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i hope something soothing can be put on her sad head, poor baby. Is this from allergies?


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Chloe sweety, I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope you know you still look beautiful, even with those nasty hot spots.

Glad to hear she is feeling a bit better. Positive thoughts for a quick recovery.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh poor Chloe! I am glad to hear she is starting to feel better. Hope she continues to recover quickly. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, sweet Chloe. She looks a bit sad but I'm sure she feels a lot better. The hair there will grow back quickly. I hope you figure out what is causing this. Daisy got a bad spat of hot spots when she was about 1-1/2 years, nothing really serious since. I wonder if it's an underdeveloped immune system. Maybe you just need to get through this one episode and her immune system will be stronger? I'm hoping!! :crossfing


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor baby...feel better Chloe.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

aw, poor girl. Feel better soon!!


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor baby! It is so sad to see her like that!  I hope she is getting lots of extra treats and love and that she feels better soon and stops getting these crazy hot spots.:crossfing


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor Chloe. Get better soon. Healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Poor baby. That looks so painful. I hope she recovers soon.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

oh poor Chloe...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

my goodness - your poor little girl.
I hope she is healing well and back to her golden self real soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Chloe. I hope she is feeling better soon. Give her lots of big hug and kisses from me.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh dear poor baby
I hope now all her fur has gone that she feels loads better 
I cant believe hot spots could be that bad 
I feel so sorry for her and I hope they all heal up never to return
give her a munch from Ruby and me 
hope she feels better soon xx


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Awww... poor thing!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks she's been babied the last few days, getting a little better each day, we still have one hot spot that needs to dry up..didn't show you that one..still pretty nasty looking but getting better.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Poor Chloe!!!! Sending healing vibes her way!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Poor sweet Chloe. I assume the rest of the crew knows she is under the weather and is being extra sweet to her also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chloe*

All that matters is Chloe is feeling better! Her fur will grow back.
Hugs and kisses to her!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh, poor baby!!! Sending get well wishes her way!!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor Chloe, I hope she is feeling better soon. Cody is on the mend from his first (and mine too) hot spot, I hope he never gets another one!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

That's so sad. Good thoughts for Chloe--and for you! Has Chloe ever been tested for food allergies? We've had blood tests done on two of our dogs and the results were amazing. As soon as the food culprits were eliminated, they were healthy immediately.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Aww poor Chloe. I'm glad she's doing better today and I hope she gets rid of those hot spots for good soon!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Prov31 said:


> That's so sad. Good thoughts for Chloe--and for you! Has Chloe ever been tested for food allergies? We've had blood tests done on two of our dogs and the results were amazing. As soon as the food culprits were eliminated, they were healthy immediately.


Not yet, the vet thinks it's more season realated, her last big one was last July


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope she is feeling better now. Give her a big kiss from me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Hope she is feeling better now. Give her a big kiss from me.


all kisses given, she got quite a bit this weekend


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Poor baby! How is she today? Is the other one drying up?


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Poor girl. Hope she's better soon


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She actually for the fist time in almost a week got of the couch this evening and wanted to play a little, yes the one on her neck is slowly drying up...she was much better tonight..she is doing better


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that she is doing better and starting to want to play.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to hear she is feeling better. I hate those hot spots!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Poor Chloe. I hope she will feel better soon.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

You poor baby!!!
Timber and I hope you feel better soon.
We are sending out lots of hugs and kisses your way!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww poor baby! At least she got lots of kisses.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester and Murphy were just wondering how Chloe was feeling....I am glad to hear she is doing a little better. Mean old HOT SPOTS!!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Awww, sweet Chloe. She looks a bit sad but I'm sure she feels a lot better. The hair there will grow back quickly. I hope you figure out what is causing this. Daisy got a bad spat of hot spots when she was about 1-1/2 years, nothing really serious since. I wonder if it's an underdeveloped immune system. Maybe you just need to get through this one episode and her immune system will be stronger? I'm hoping!! :crossfing


Teddy had that too =/ we didn't know what to do..thankfully it went away on its own *knock on wood*.

Hope Chloe feels better soon!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe is so much better today/tonight she is moving around again..wanting her usual toys..like her toilet paper rolls..lol


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thats great news Claudia! My dogs love those TP rolls too!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope Chloe is feeling much better, they really look like they got a real hold on her head poor sweetie, hotspots can make them really miserable. Hudson seems to get them in summer, and he gets one every year, hope Chloe wont have any re-occuring.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe is much better, some on top of her head are starting to fall of, the scabs that is..the ones on her neck got a little longer to go.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hudson said:


> Hope Chloe is feeling much better, they really look like they got a real hold on her head poor sweetie, hotspots can make them really miserable. Hudson seems to get them in summer, and he gets one every year, hope Chloe wont have any re-occuring.


She is feeling so much better, she had a total of four hot spots , two on her head and two on her neck.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well all of them are healed, but one..she has those little pimple like things coming up again..thinking it's still staff, will call the vet in the morning.

She is done with the antibiotics, may have to stay on just a little longer..


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Glad to hear Chloe is better!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that her hot spots are gone but hate to hear that she may have a staph infection. It really sounds like her immune system is compromised so I would put her on probiotics like the Natures Farmacy Digestive Enhancer.


----------

